# Municipalidad de Lima remata muebles y menaje embargados al Hotel Bolívar



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

EL FINAL DE UN GIGANTE • Finas sillas y mesas, además de adornos, serán ofertados el martes 26.
• Acto público se realizará en el depósito del SAT.









_Todo el encanto histórico del Hotel Bolívar se va perdiendo con el tiempo. Parte de su inmueble será subastado. _ 

Luis Velásquez C.

El tiro de gracia parece inevitable en el caso del gran Hotel Bolívar. El próximo martes, de no mediar una mano salvadora, parte de su menaje, muebles y algunos de sus mejores adornos, recuerdos de la época de oro de este gigante hotelero limeño, serán subastados al mejor postor. 

De este modo su crítica situación, agravada en los últimos años por juicios entre administraciones paralelas y deudas impagables, estaría a sólo un paso de convertirse en el capítulo final de esta dramática historia.

Es el caso de varias sillas modelo Luis XVI, mesas de finos acabados, candelabros de plaqué, vitrinas, lámparas y espejos de la fastuosa decoración de los tiempos de ensueño del hotel que fue el lujoso refugio de actores de Hollywood, políticos extranjeros y, claro, la crema y nata de la sociedad limeña.

Deuda de 2 millones

El propósito de este remate, según informó el Servicio de Administración Tributaria de la municipalidad de Lima (SAT), es recaudar 3 millones de soles, un millón más de lo que adeuda el anterior dueño del hotel, Inmoboliaria César Víctor S.A. 

Ahora bien, estos muebles de gran valor histórico se encuentran en calidad de embargados por deudas en etapa de cobranza coactiva, las cuales a la fecha ascienden a 1 millón 925 mil soles.

Los coleccionistas y demás interesados en objetos de arte podrán encontrar en este acto público muebles utilizados por personalidades del mundo entero que visitaron Lima en décadas pasadas y se alojaron en el que fuera uno de los mejores hoteles de Lima y del país. 

La subasta pública se desarrollará en el depósito del SAT de la avenida Portada del Sol N° 880, urbanización Zárate, en San Juan de Lurigancho. En este acto se incluirá también maquinaria textil industrial, muebles de oficina, computadoras, material fotográfico, repuestos automotores, muebles para la casa, televisores, DVD, equipos de sonido, electrodomésticos y joyas de otros contribuyentes.

El embargo procedió como medida extrema al agotarse los esfuerzos efectuados por personal del SAT ante la actitud renuente de los contribuyentes a no pagar las obligaciones tributarias (impuesto predial, impuesto vehicular y arbitrios municipales) y no tributarias (papeletas de tránsito y multas administrativas) que se encontraban en etapa de ejecución coactiva.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

No puedo creerlo esta es una de las peores noticias que he visto, si les quitan los muebles, el Bolivar se va a la quiebra, yo pensaba que la municipalidad estaba ayudando al Bolivar a mantenerse hasta que su situacion se volviera estable.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No se cual es la situacion, pero es una lastima...ahora si el Bolivar no durara mucho tiempo mas. No me sorprenderia que despues conviertan el inmueble en una galeria comercial o algo por el estilo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Lamentable...  Ese hotel es muy elegante, sería la voz que una empresa extranjera asumiera el mando de la empresa, pero con la deuda que tiene el hotel, no resulta una inversion tan confiable.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si pues, ademas, ya nadie invierte en el Centro Historico, aunque este esta cambiando, los unicos que invierten son las boutiques, los Mc Donald's, Burger Kings, etc...y algunos otros restaurantes, pero hasta ahora no hay ninguna inversion de gran tamaño en el centro. Todos prefieren los distritos mas fashion que el venerable Cercado.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si aunque el cercado debo decir ha cambiado muchísimo en los últimos años aún le falta parte del trecho para inspirar la confianza necesaria.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Si aunque el cercado debo decir ha cambiado muchísimo en los últimos años aún le falta parte del trecho para inspirar la confianza necesaria.


Asi es, falta mucha confianza para que mas empresas inviertan ahi, falta seguridad y estabilidad. Hay tantos bellos edificios que podrian ser tomados por bancos, inmobiliarias y convertidos en departamentos. Tambien los primeros pisos podrian ser convertidos en restaurantes, bares y boutiques, creando una zona como Barranco o Miraflores. Cuanto se puede hacer. De por si el Jiron de La Union y los pasajes que dan a la Plaza Mayor ya estan llenos de cafes con mesas afuera, librerias, boutiques, restaurantes, etc. 

Ahora estan convirtiendo el Jiron Ica en un paseo peatonal como el Jiron de La Union, este podria ser un gran paso para recuperar el comercio formal en el centro historico.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> No se cual es la situacion, pero es una lastima...ahora si el Bolivar no durara mucho tiempo mas. No me sorprenderia que despues conviertan el inmueble en una galeria comercial o algo por el estilo.


Aunque a juzgar por la zona en que se encuentra los mas probable es que termine como chongo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Aunque a juzgar por la zona en que se encuentra los mas probable es que termine como chongo...


Aunque la zona ha mejorado bastante, debo admitirlo, pase por ahi en varias oportunidades. No creo que termine como chongo, es un monumento historico y esta en una plaza importante, lo mas probable es que la Municipalidad lo tome.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que pena de veras, lo mismo le paso al famosisimo Hotel Crillon y al elegante hotel Savoy, es que Lima sufrio un estado de abandono total, es hora de poner de nuestra parte, la mayoria de antiguos y afamados cines son ahora cines porno, los viejos edificion estan invadidos por gente de mal vivir que vive tugurizada y otros son chongos de la mas baja calaña, que feo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Como chongo? entiendo la jerga pero a que te refieres con eso?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Al menos se han recuperado varias plazas:
San martin, Italia, Francia, Dos de mayo y Bolognesi (en vias de recuperacion), no me gusta ese color azul con que han pintado los hermosos edificios de la plaza Dos de Mayo, para mi la segunda plaza mas bella de Lima, 
El tramo de la av. La colmena entre el parque universitario y la plaza dos de mayo, es lo mejor que tiene lima, los edificios a pesar de estar sucios son muy bonitos y elegantes, lastima que el sector entre las av tacan y plaza dos de mayo aun este tomado por las putas, maricas y pirañas....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Como chongo? entiendo la jerga pero a que te refieres con eso?


Te falta calle compare ah! Chongo se le llama al burdel, al prostibulo, manyas.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> que pena de veras, lo mismo le paso al famosisimo Hotel Crillon y al elegante hotel Savoy, es que Lima sufrio un estado de abandono total, es hora de poner de nuestra parte, la mayoria de antiguos y afamados cines son ahora cines porno, los viejos edificion estan invadidos por gente de mal vivir que vive tugurizada y otros son chongos de la mas baja calaña, que feo.


Bueno, la municipalidad ya cerro los cines porno, ahora el San Martin se ha convertido en un UVK, el Excelsior en un CineStar, el Adan y Eva en un Cineplanet. El Metro en una iglesia, el Colon pronto se convertira en un centro cultural, el Cine Colmena ha sido remodelado por su propio dueño y ahora ofrece obras culturales.

Ahora en la Plaza San Martin se han ubicado el Bar Estadio, varios otros restaurantes, Pizza Hut, Burger King, un Payless Shoe Source. 

Los antiguos hoteles ya son cosa del pasado, pero esto se debe a que los mejores hoteles de Lima ahora estan en Miraflores y San Isidro. Pero algunos quedan, como el Plaza y el Maury. 

Mucho se puede hacer por Lima, actualmente se esta convirtiendo varios edificios historicos en departamentos de clase media. Y no podemos olvidar que el Jiron Ayachucho ha sido completamente remodelado, incluyendo todos sus edificios y la Casa de las Trece Puertas...lo mismo pasara con el Jiron Ica.

Yo tengo mucho optimismo por el centro historico, dada su importancia y el flujo de turistas a esa zona...al igual que el buen trabajo del municipio, no dudo que sera recuperado.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Al menos se han recuperado varias plazas:
> San martin, Italia, Francia, Dos de mayo y Bolognesi (en vias de recuperacion), no me gusta ese color azul con que han pintado los hermosos edificios de la plaza Dos de Mayo, para mi la segunda plaza mas bella de Lima,
> El tramo de la av. La colmena entre el parque universitario y la plaza dos de mayo, es lo mejor que tiene lima, los edificios a pesar de estar sucios son muy bonitos y elegantes, lastima que el sector entre las av tacan y plaza dos de mayo aun este tomado por las putas, maricas y pirañas....


Claro, pero has visto como estan pintando Tacna? Tambien han sembrado arboles en todo el centro historico, Tacna y Abancay se ven bastante verdes ahora.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Como odio a los pirañas!!! Deberían meterlos en cana o algún reformatorio en vez de dejarles pasar la noche en el calabozo para que vuelvan a cometer la misma sanción y el círculo vicioso se repita denuevo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Filter said:


> Como odio a los pirañas!!! Deberían meterlos en cana o algún reformatorio en vez de dejarles pasar la noche en el calabozo para que vuelvan a cometer la misma sanción y el círculo vicioso se repita denuevo.


Estoy de acuerdo, yo tambien los detesto. Gracias a Dios no se ven muchos ahora por las cuadras mas turisticas del centro, entre Tacna, Abancay, el Rimac y la Plaza San Martin. Pero pasando Abancay hasta Barrios Altos es terriblemente peligroso.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De los cines porno solo han cerrado el colon, yo iba alli, mentiiiiira..., el colmena no sabia, los prostibulos los cierran, tapian las paredes y vuelta los abren, yo se que poco a poco vamos a recuperar Lima, que mostro, de aqui a 10 años llevare a mis futuros hijos a pasear tranquilo por las calles del centro, cuando vi el video que paso Lan, me hizo recordar lo horrible que estaba Lima, El hermoso correo central en la primera cdra. de jr camana, todo sucio llenos de basura, que asco....
los ambulantes llegaban casi hasta la plaza de armas..


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Han visto la propaganda de Unique, una nueva, que la filmaron en el centro de Lima de noche, wow las escenas son hermosas y de hecho la empresa le agregó ciertos detalles como autos de último modelo, debo decir que esa es una visión de Lima alucinante parece Roma o Madrid!!! tras ver la propagnada por 3era vez me dí cuenta de que era Lima. Facil la grabo y la subo como archivo para que la chequeen.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Filter said:


> Como odio a los pirañas!!! Deberían meterlos en cana o algún reformatorio en vez de dejarles pasar la noche en el calabozo para que vuelvan a cometer la misma sanción y el círculo vicioso se repita denuevo.


Tampoco, tampoco, los pirañitas es un problema social, son niños abandonaados o que huyeron de sus casas escapando del maltrato de sus padres, no tienen que comer y por eso consumen terocal y roban, eso si le compete al municipio, para eso esta la casa de los petisos, en cambio a esos choros grandotes que viven del robo y hasta son capaces de matarte, esos si los odio, deberian meterlos al ejercito para que hagan trabajos forzosos, como carreteras.
Rusia hizo sus grandes obras con los presos que mandaban a siberia, nosotros tambien deberiamos hacer lo mismo, mandar a tanto delincuente a la selva, a hacer carreteras, construccion en general, en ves que se denigren mas en las carceles....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

SI! Subelo como archivo para echarle un ojo.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Perate ps tengo que grabarlo, editarlo reducirlo y subirlo me va a demorar algo eh! pero si me comprometo a subirlo.

Facil hago unos avatares de Magaly también jajaja!!!!


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Q kk no pasan la propaganda de Unique, ni el sketch de Magaly bailando con sus caracteristico ritmo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pucha que este foro parece un chat, sin duda creo que es el mas activo de todos los foros, y verdad que envicia hoy ha sido el colmo...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Si parece una sala de chat en vez de foro pero me parece chevere que sea tan activo.

He grabado un sketch en donde sale Juan Diego Floréz pero lo más interesante es que sale el Teatro del Callo, más tarde lo subo para que lo vean.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Pero hasta la semana pasada los concursantes de un reality de gisela se alojaban en el hotel bolivar, yo pense que ya estaba cerrado.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que raro... pero bueno la secuencia esa de el presidente es pura actuación, ante ayer vi algo de un niña cuca que pedía que abran el cajón, medio tonto debo decir.


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Filter said:


> Que raro... pero bueno la secuencia esa de el presidente es pura actuación, ante ayer vi algo de un niña cuca que pedía que abran el cajón, medio tonto debo decir.


100% de acuerdo contigo, ese reality no tiene pies no cabeza, otra mala copia de programas extranjeros. Pero que el hotel sigue funcionando es verdad, si hasta pasaban su publicidad.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Espero que asi sea...no entiendo para nada la situacion actual del hotel.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Creo que va a seguir funcionando pero con muebles nuevos, osea no han rematado todo tampoco, lo que se han llevado son los muebles de los cuartos, lo principal: lobby comedor y demás ha quedado en su sitio.


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

y que paso se llevaron lo historico de este Hotel? ojala que no


----------

